# Macanudo Gold Label Tudor Cigar Review - The best of the milds



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of the only mild cigars I continuously buy for its great taste and perfect burn.

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Tudor Cigar Review - The best of the milds


----------

